# Autodiagnosis ELM 327



## elbrujo (Dic 31, 2009)

Alguno conoce/tiene este scanner?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-74634902-scanner-para-autos-obd2-canusb-version-15a-ago-2009-_JM_


----------



## edmundo2009 (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola hay una pagina donde puedes hacerlo tu mismo y sale muy barato armarlo y si funciona muy bien....saludos....


----------



## tillolee (Ene 24, 2010)

edmundo2009 en que pagina dicen como armar el ELM 237 pon la direccion por-fa

Gracias.

edmundo2009 en que pagina dicen como armar el ELM 237 pon la direccion por-fa

Gracias.


----------



## cheoman (Nov 24, 2012)

que tal en la pagina del elm 323 tienes el diagrama y la pcb para que lo realices yo me propuse costruirlo pero en mi pais no encontre el integrado asi que me lo compre en una pagina china y me resulto muy barato y hasta ahora  no he tenido problema pero ojo el Elm solo sirve para lectura de datos y borrado de codigo de fallas obd II mas no programación ni configuración de la ecm.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## algoespacio (Dic 13, 2012)

yo tengo uno chinito que compré por ahí con enchufe USB (hay también RS232 y Bluetooth). De que funciona, funciona. Pero estrictamente OBDII y nisiquiera todos. En las marcas americanas, impecable. En el resto, a veces sí, otras no. Me ha funcionado en casi todos los Ford, GM y Chrysler OBDII, pero en las demás marcas ya la cosa es un poco más delicada. En PSA (Peugeot-Citroen), unos sí, otros no. En Hyundai, Kia, casi todos. En Suzuki, ninguno. Te comento que hay mucha gente que se desilusiona porque al principio cuesta un poco hacerlo funcionar correctamente y algunos vehículos sólo te dejan acceder a los códigos de falla, pero considerando el precio, por lo menos yo, no me quejo.


----------



## Yoan Molina (Nov 27, 2013)

Alguien podría decirme que necesito para realizar programación y configuración de una ECU, dígase hardware y software y por favor un software para trabajar con la interfaz LM327. El OS de mi PC es Windows 7. Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 27, 2013)

el elm 327 / 323, creo que son pic, y ya vienen programados.
tengo el elm327, y funciona muy bien, tiene sus limitaciones igual que cualquier escaner porque son genericos. tambien esta el pl2303, basicamente es un integrado serial a usb, pero no lo conosco detalladamente.
programas, depende para que uso, por ej. scantool, digimoto...
en cuanto como programar ecus,....megasquirt, no son lo mejor, pero para empezar puede ser...

http://www.megamanual.com/index.html


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 27, 2013)

hola Yoan Molina ..aca te paso el link de la paguina que nombraron mas arriba..(pero que no aportaron ... !!!!! y no cuesta mucho ¡¡¡¡¡... y no es secreto ni prohibido .. http://translate.google.com/transla...tva-mainmenu-25/46-auto-dijagnostika-download ... alli tenes varias opciones.... (con el traductor de googles queda en castellano )..  edito mensaje jajajajajajaja amigaso solaris yo tambien ando en esta... ya compre la interfaz (pero no me llega todavia) que sino la muestro   aca otro link de la que buscas espesificamente http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&sl=auto&tl=es&u=http://elmelectronics.com/obdtips.html


----------



## Yoan Molina (Nov 28, 2013)

A solaris8 y locodelafonola: Me alegro mucho de haber recibido respuestas suyas, yo soy nuevo en este foro y me alegró mucho ver una cooperación tan inmediata. Yo soy ing recién graduado en telecomunicaciones y electrónica, pero me fascina el mundo de los autos. Si no es mucho pedir díganme a grandes rasgos para que sirve cada uno de estos programas, y la manera de adquirirlos (sitios de descarga y demás), pues desde mi país no puedo hacer ningún pedido y tendría que darle datos a otra pesona para que me los compre. Mi idea sería diagnosticar un vehículo, y llegar a solucionar el problema, por lo que necesito de las herramientas necesarias. Si existen algunos softwares q*ue* se pueda conseguir gratis para ir trabajando pues también agradecería me informaran donde se encuentran. Gracias y disculpen si molesto mucho para ser nuevo, espero poder ayudarlos en lo que necesiten. Saludos YOAN


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2013)

hola Yoan Molina.... bueno la verdad..... que quien tiene mas experiencia en lo que a uso se refiere.....es mi amigaso solaris8.... que dicho sea de paso.... es gran persona y amigo..... en cuanto a las herramientas...pues estamos igual..yo recien estoy empezando.. y a medida que valla desarrolando la actividad..ire compartiendo lo aprendido... en cuanto a la interfaz..te conviene una multimarca..asi abarcas varios tipos de autos...y si te fijas en el ultimo link que te pase alli esta la interfaz para construir...lo que si..... tendras que aprender.....y mucho .... porque es la unica manera de lograr tu objetivo.....y sobre todo investigar por tu cuenta.... o sea primero la interfaz..y luego el programa..y despues el uso...me explico ????


----------



## Yoan Molina (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola locodelafonola. Tu respuesta ha sido excelente y sí te entendí, básicamente me dices que no me apure y te lo agradezco, te cuento q*ue* yo estoy investigando todo lo q*ue* puedo con lo que está a mi alcance, te agradezco lo q*ue* me dices de irme ayudando, todo lo q*ue* yo vaya encontrando también lo compartiré. La interfaz decidí comprarla, pues con los recursos q*ue* tengo a mano si fabrico una yo se que funcionalmente estará OK, pero estéticamente va a ser un churro. Es por esto que te pido q*ue* en cuanto tengas algo sobre los softwares me lo hagas saber. Muchas gracias nuevamente amigo.
A solaris8 por favor si puedes ayúdame también en este tema pues estoy muy interesado. Gracias. 
Saludos YOAN.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 28, 2013)

yoan molina....
vamos por partes....
programas elm 327,licencia libre.
http://obd2help.co.uk/elm327_free_software.htm
si tienes celular con android, podrias usar el "torque", es solo (creo ) para celulares.






segun el conexionado del conectror obd, sera el protocolo de comunicacion, y por lo tanto los vehiculos que podras escanear.




http://www.e-auto.com.mx/manual_detalle.php?manual_id=119

codigos de fallas dtc
http://mecanicaplus.com/gCodigos_falla.html

ahora hay programas pagos, por ejemplo el digimoto,scantool y otros, no son ni mejor ni peor, en algunos casos mas completos
tendria que saber que marcas de autos, hay en cuba, depende eso deberias escojer el programa.
el sistema obd2, funciona en autos del 97 98 en adelante, anteriores es otra interfaz, porque cada automotriz utilizaba su propio protocolo y conector( ahora algunas marcas asiaticas)
aqui quedo, para ayudarte en lo que pueda,y seguramente el locodelafonola(un amigo) tambien


----------



## analogico (Nov 28, 2013)

aporto esta pagina tiene muchos cursos de mecanica y de otras cosas mas
 aunque es un poco complicada

aca estan  en pdf un curso con los nombres de los sensores y como se usa el escaner
para detectar las fallas y arreglarlas
http://www.conevyt.org.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=542&Itemid=1101
no es mucho pero  me sirvio por eso lo recomiendo


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2013)

gracias solaris8 y analogico... por los datos...... estoy estudiando......cuando llegue mi material (espero que no tarde mucho ) ya ire con preguntas concretas... aca en casa el conejito de indias seria el fiat idea... y tambien un chevrolet corsa de un amigo..los demas autos que puedo probar son clasicos y no tiene ecu jajajajajajajaja gracias amigaso este hilo se va a poner bueno...y gracias por ayudar


----------



## Yoan Molina (Nov 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias solaris8 y analogico, a solaris8 gracias muy buena información, estoy tratando de descargar los softwares pues tengo muy poco ancho de banda, con respecto al TORQUE creo q*ue* sí es solo para celulares, a analogico excelente informacion en ese link, estoy tratando de descargar los pdf, ya bajé el cap 3 y 4. Muchas gracias por su ayuda, es reconfortante hacer amistades en tan poco tiempo. Saludos también a locodelafonola.


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola a todos. solaris8 estuve decargando algunos softwares libres como ScanMaster_for_mOByDic_Free1.1.0.0, scantool_net114 y ScanMasterFree0.4.0.0, ya los instalé para irme familiarizando aunque aun no cuento con el cable y eso es lo q me preocupa, pues los cables q*ue* he visto tienen como conexion con la PC un USB y todos estos programas piden configuracion de puertos serie (COM). Si puedes aclararme algo de esto te lo agradeceria pues puede servir tambien para el amigo locodelafonola. analogico la informacion q*ue* se encuentra en ese link está excelente, lo q*ue* sucede es que no he podido descargar todos los capitulos pero está muy bueno.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 2, 2013)

si, todos mencionan el puerto COM, pero trabajan por usb.
la convercion la hace la compu(supongo),porque asi funciona el mio
lo que habria que estudiar es fabricar, los distintos cables, la verdad a mi me dio como flojera es que es un tema poco comun aqui, de esa manera ampliar el uso del scaner...
por ejemplo este es para mercedes benz....




aqui hay mas....
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/scanner-para-autos-obd2-cables


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 2, 2013)

A solaris8: Gracias hermano me aclaraste una gran duda voy a escoger un cable que soporte varias marcas y comenzaré a utilizar los softwares hasta que pueda comprar uno, por cierto sabes de sitios donde pueda comprar los softwares que no son gratuitos. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2013)

Yoan Molina dijo:


> Hola a todos. solaris8 estuve decargando algunos softwares libres como ScanMaster_for_mOByDic_Free1.1.0.0, scantool_net114 y ScanMasterFree0.4.0.0, ya los instalé para irme familiarizando aunque aun no cuento con el cable y eso es lo q me preocupa, pues los cables q he visto tienen como conexion con la PC un USB y todos estos programas piden configuracion de puertos serie (COM). Si puedes aclararme algo de esto te lo agradeceria pues puede servir tambien para el amigo locodelafonola. analogico la informacion q se encuentra en ese link está excelente, lo q sucede es que no he podido descargar todos los capitulos pero está muy bueno.


es un puerto virtual
el scaner lleva adentro un convertidor serial-usb
asi que cuando lo instales  se creara un puerto serie virtual
a nivel de software
y ese es el que tienes que configurar en el programa

son como 30mb de pdfs  

en los documentos aparece otro aparato para probar los sensores
es un un tester con escala  de barras led  y fuente de 9V


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 2, 2013)

Gracias analogico, una info muy completa, pude descargar cap 3,4,16 y 17, si no es mucho pedir y pudieras poco a poco ir su biendo los q*ue* me faltan te lo agradeceria, si no se puede no te preocupes, yo sigo intentando descargarlos. Un saludo para ti amigo y muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 2, 2013)

hola gente como estan...?????.... amigo Yoan Molina yaves que investigando un poco se empieza a tener el panorama mas claro... y es la mejor y mas sabia desicion que has tomado con respecto a la interfaz..te lo decia por aca.....  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/autodiagnosis-elm-327-a-29210/#post863234 porque de nada sirve tener un monton de programas ......si no tenemos la interfas que nesesita...y al no funcionar.... deja de ser util..bueno una pregunta a mi amigo solaris8....  hoy salio la charla en casa del problema que se presenta en los camiones mercedes benz.. aca hay una sola persona que se dedica a eso y te da no menos de 45 dias de espera por un turno y es en la consecionaria oficial...bueno mi pergunta va a lo siguiente....yo se que realizas mantenimiento en maquinaria pesada...y al ser diesel los motores ¿¿¿¿ la bombas inyectoras ??? siguen siendo mecanicas ???? o se le agrega mando electronico a su control ..????


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2013)

te refieres a resubirlos al foro
en ese caso necesitaremos mas ayuda para repartir la carga

no tengo claro los numeros ya que los pdfs tienen otros nombres

asi que subo los que considero mas importantes
con las fallas mas comunes que e encontrado
pero no me dedico full a esto 

el sensor de 
 de oxígeno que segun un estudio estadistico que hice parece ser el sensor  que mas falla

y tambien subo el  sensor de  posicion de cigueñal, este es magnetico y   se ensucia

y la otra falla comun es un problema de conexion es los conectores


 aparte de   los programas y la interfaz tambien es necesario los repuestos
  no siempre se puede arregelar como un sensor de oxigeno con la resistencia calefactora quemada  no tiene arreglo y se necesita otro nuevo


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 2, 2013)

> y al ser diesel los motores ¿¿¿¿ la bombas inyectoras ??? siguen siendo mecanicas ???? o se le agrega mando electronico a su control ..????



si se le agrega un control electronico, los mas moderno suelen llamarse "sellados", no se ven partes moviles, solo algun cableado de transmision de sensores hacia la ecm.suelen ser las consecionarias las que te dan el diagnostico, los scaner son de cada marca, asi tenes que ir a morir con ellos, aca uno tiene el generico, cobra 100 dolares por scanear el camion...en la agencia, 200 y te dan turno



> el problema que se presenta en los camiones mercedes benz.. aca hay una sola persona que se dedica a eso y te da no menos de 45 dias de espera por un turno y es en la consecionaria oficial...


por ese mismo motivo, perooooo, estan los scaners genericos....
hacen lo mismo que los de marca, solo que con uno y varios cables
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-432595971-escaner-automotriz-diesel-nexiq-original-_JM_
tambien se le pueden ca,biar los cables de diagnostico....






y obviamente los originales de cada marca,perkins, mercedes, iveco, cat, cummins, ....

lo curioso como dije,creo, es que los protocolos son los mismos que en los autos, o en maqinaria pesada( en muchos casos, no en todos)de ahi que con un mismo scaner solo cambiando los cables se usa con otra marca...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 2, 2013)

gracias amigo mio....bueno..el de aca cobra..unos 1200$.....  que serian mas o menos unos 100 o 120 dolares...sip interesante el asunto de los camiones..y como desis vos...... basicamente es el mismo escaner pero cambian las conecciones..talvez sea factible fabricarlas al ser dificciles de conseguir..gracias amigaso y muy buena info...


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 2, 2013)

lo mas dificil,por lo menos por estos lares, son los conectores, el cable es comun 0.75 o 0.50 de seccion
por X conductores,perooo, todo se puede


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 4, 2013)

no me dejo editar, sera que la respuesta es de un dia?
dejo el pinout, de los conectores....
http://pinoutsguide.com/CarElectronics/


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 8, 2013)

hola amigaso solari8...todavia sigo en la dulce espera.... pero aca encontre un video de la interfase OBD II
 bueno espero que sirva para despejar dudas 



  ....yyy...aqui la fomosa interfas elm 327 que dio origen al post ...


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 8, 2013)

veo que han puesto para hacer un elm 323 pero estaria el esquema y la pcb del elm327 y me podriais decir si saldria mas caro fabricarlo que comprarlo?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 8, 2013)

hola Turboalimentados.... de fabricarse..... se puede....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 el asunto es los materiales....yyy la verdad de costo no te podria desir no tengo ninguna referencia con respecto a tu pais


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 8, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola Turboalimentados.... de fabricarse..... se puede....http://pinoutsguide.com/images/obd_ii_usb_cable.gif http://pinoutsguide.com/images/OBD-RS232_cable.gif el asunto es los materiales....yyy la verdad de costo no te podria desir no tengo ninguna referencia con respecto a tu pais



Muchas gracias Son dos circuitos o es uno solo?? Soy de España y viéndolo creo que saldría mas caro fabricarlo que traerlo de china por alguna pagina online....


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 8, 2013)

Turboalimentados dijo:


> Muchas gracias Son dos circuitos o es uno solo?? Soy de España y viéndolo creo que saldría mas caro fabricarlo que traerlo de china por alguna pagina online....


 son dos interfaces distintas... la primera es USB y la segunda es RS232( margen derecho dice cual es )... sobre comprarlas en china... tampoco te podria decir.... yo la mia la consegui en el mercado local


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 10, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/autodiagnosis-elm-327-a-29210/index2.html



Perdon, por ese mensaje vacio, mi pregunta es acerca de los vehiculos diesel, especificamente si la misma interfaz que se utiliza normalmente sirve para ellos y si no que alguien me hable al respecto. Saludos a todos, en especial a solaris8 y locodelafonola. Un abrazo YOAN.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

hola Yoan Molina....... sip es la misma..... o al menos eso dice mi amogaso querido solaris8.... por aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/864559/ _con respecto a los camiones que le pregunte por un caso puntual ... y de alii que el da las diferencias de los conectores de unos a otros (que tambien los muestra en las imagenes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y mi idea es mas adelante copiar y fabricar esos adaptadores que son dificiles de conseguir.... un abrazo cubano querido ...juan


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 10, 2013)

Gracias amigo locodelafonola, la pregunta la hago pues he segudo tus consejos y ya tengo algunos softwares de los que son free y estoy haciendo gestiones para comprar el cable, lo que sucede es que aquí en Cuba hay muchos vehículos DIESEL y es bueno que el mismo conector y los mismos programas se empleen indistintamente para gasolina y diesel. Bueno saludos a todos los del foro y a ti mi amigo locodelafonola.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 11, 2013)

hola Yoan Molina y mi amigaso querido solaris8 .. recien acabo de recibir la interfaz...y demas cosas de estudio...... la verdad muchisimo material..y al parecer muy bueno ...  valio la pena la invercion  (no fue mucha si se compara con lo que recibi.... tambien se me ocurrio hacer de nexo..o coneccion para el amigo cubano ..si quiere que pregunte si puede comprar y se lo envian a cuba... aclaro que no tengo nigun intres comercial ni tampoco redito comercial solo es la posibilidad que tenga un compañero del foro en tener acceso a estas herramientas....y tambien seme ocuriio.. que podriamos los dos (por ahora y esperando que se sumen mas ) a aprender  juntos .......y que solaris8 que tiene mas experiencia en esto..haga de maestro o profesor.... tengo material para compartir en forma libre..solo tengo que recopilarlo en PDF.y darle forma de lecciones .por ejemplo la 1 .2 3 .4 etc .....y abarcariamos desde lo basico e  ir avanzando.de una manera ordenada......se podrian tambien y habriendo temas o sub foros de acuerdo a trabajos puntuales con vehiculos ..ya sea una reparacion o diagnostico..... aca muestro lo que recibi...


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 12, 2013)

> .y que solaris8 que tiene mas experiencia en esto..haga de maestro o profesor..



no soy maestro, ni  profesor (si supieras como me portaba en la escuela) aca aprendemos todos ,es como lo veo , pero si! me prendo a ver que hacemos y que sacamos en limpio 
no se que compraste como material de estudio, pero todo info es buena, y si esta en pdf(es un formato casi universal), mejor
me paresio ver el elm, azul y negro ...pero no distingo que mas.....

dejo un pdf, como para ir entrando en tema


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 12, 2013)

Amigos locodelafonola y solaris8, ante todo un saludo. No se imaginan lo feliz q me siento con amigos como ustedes. Amigo locodelafonola estoy muy contentento porque ya tengas una serie de herramientas que te permitan poner en práctica tus conocimientos. Mira con respecto a lo q me dices de servir como nexo hace tiempo lo había pensado, solo q no me atrevía a pedírtelo pues me daba pena, oye de veras no sabes cuanto me emociona tu solidaridad. Te cuento q yo hice un pedido a unas amistades que viajaron a los EE.UU y buscando en eBay encontré muchos dispositivos y me llamaron la atención 2 en específico, los cuales al final de este comentario los voy a subir para q los veas y me digas que crees. Si puedes has unas fotos más independientes de lo que compraste, si es posible con algo de explicación y precios, pues es muy probable q lo q mandé a pedir no me llegue pues las personas encargadas no son muy duchos en la materia y quizás no den con lo que yo quiero. La idea que propones de las lecciones es estupenda y espero que se materialice con la ayuda del amigo solaris8, hablando de él, el pdf que subiste es una joyita, como diríamos aquí en Cuba, te sacaste una buena carta de debajo de la manga, jaja. Miren acabo de descargar este software, para aplicar en pantallas touch, aunque sirve en cualquier display, ya lo instalé aunque por supuesto sin interfaces no he podido probarlo, pero se ve muy bueno, lo malo es que bajé una versión de prueba y dura solo por dos semanas, si quieren pruébenlo y me dicen. El programa se llama  TouchScan Version 2.16.0  y se descarga desde este link 
http://www.obdsoftware.net/TrialVersion.aspx
Aquí los adjuntos de lo que mandé a comprar



Perdon es que aun no se muy bien como adjuntar


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 12, 2013)

amigo Yoan Molina..bueno paso a contarte ..l a cantidad de material que me llego..es muchisima ...y mas la que tengo yo juntada..es un monton...bueno vamos a ir por partes....y tranquilizate..respira ondo y tomate las cosa con calma .... yo encantadisimo te hago de nexo... y es una empresa seria...tiene sucursal en mexico y venezuela.... dentro de unas horas los llamo..y te averiguo sin problema alguno...y vuelvo a repetir ..NO TENGO INTERES COMERCIAL ALGUNO..NI REDITO ECONOMICO POR ESO..... simplemente es darte una mano para que tengas estas herramientas para generar tu fuente de trabajo...y presta atencion a lo que escribo...vi lo que pensas comprar en EE.UU.y te digo que no te conviene primero...las dos que mostras.....son la misma cosa...sip..una es por USB y tiene pantalla lcd..y la otra es por  bluetooth que se puede usar un cel.....pero las dos hacen lo mismo..la que tenes que buscar es la mas comun...y es la mas barata...y sobre todo lo mas importante..... es la que usan la mayoria del os autos disel y nafteros ..(tambien camiones grandes )... creo que solaris8..va a estar de acuerdo conmigo...otra cosa importamte..no busques softs......no te sirve si no tienes la interfaz..yyyyyy.... atento a esto que te esplico...NO TODOS LOS SOFTS......andan en todas las interfaces...o sea como te explique al principio...primero consegui la interfaz...que es la parte que detecta y analiza...la compu lo que hace es representar en modo grafico.....lo que lee la interfaz...para que te des idea de como funciona  .. seria  parecido o igual.....(por decirlo de alguna manera )... a un programador para PIC..¿¿¿¿ lo vas entendiendo ????......y  quedate tranquilo..que el programa que no puedas conseguir por alla....y yo lo tenga......me pasas tu correo por mensaje privado..y yo te lo mando...asi que tranquilo amigo...... que buscando la vuelta todo se soluciona....pero tranquilo y ordena prioridades....bueno hago paso a tu pedido de los detalles ....soy de terror... desarme la interfaz y le saque fotos..y perdonen la calidad..pero es la unica camara que tengo....es la de la pc....    bueno  como son componentes SDM..muy didiciles de leer a simple vista y la camara no los toma.... edite las fotos con los numeros de los chip"S....los tuve que ver con lupa....y mi sorpresa fue que confirme lo que yo pensaba..... el famoso chip ELM327..no es otra cosa que un pic programado... y si usamos un poco el conocimiento electronico...y se estudia el circuito.... no difiere en mucho al que mostre mas arriba...si señores es lo mismo....y tiene como dijo solaris8 un conversor LTP o rs232...a USB..ese es todo el misterio...bueno ademas recibi..esto  en realidad la imagen tiene escrito que es para auto pero cuando lo saque de la caja no tenia nada..... estaba escrito en un plastico trasparente...lo importante es el softs...que lo tengo... es gratuito y si quieren lo comparto....en la imagen se ve el cable con dos puntas azules con plug dde 3.5mm.... cuando lo desenrrolle son dos y tiene en sus puntas cada uno tres cocodrilos..o sea esa es una interfas de audio comun y corriente.... para salida de USB ...de las chinas que son re-baratas y faciles de conseguir..... y sino esta la opcion del diseño de un compañero del foro...pero la verdad que con lo que salen..... no vale la pena prender el soldador.....lo otro que  recibi es esto  esto sirve para medir los componentes de la ecu... a travez de la gelatina que la cubre...y no es otra cosa que un ocilador con dos diodos que cambian de estado... al tocar con la punta en diferentes partes... esto apenas lo vi me deciluciono..... y porque en el trabajo esta desprotegido.... y da a posible roturas... pero se me ocurrio reformar el tamaño del cicuito y colocarlo dentro de un resaltador de esos fluo..(obio sacado lo de adentro del resaltador ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .y asi le damos mas practicidad al asunto....bueno lo otro que recibi es esto  bueno el que me llego no tiene el porta llaves ...ni la cadena metalica... sino unanillo de goma con tela tejida.... ¿¿¿¿¿ que es esto ????? bueno es un emisor luminico que detecta la recepcion de emiciones de radifrecuencias... y hice una prueba con los celu de la casa...y lo coloque cerca cuando el celu recibe la señal se ilumina..o sea que esto es lo mismo que esas luces que viene para  colgar a los celuares.. (tambien chinos ).... y tambien me vino la interfaz vitual de analisis general  esta  que es el programa para hacer el "chipeo" ..o "tuning" a los autos y demaces...que tambien lo comparto si quieren...y aclaro de entrada...hay algunos softs que recibi que no son gratuitos..y por lo tanto no se pueden publicar en el foro y compartir..pero hay otras alternativas...  bueno con respecto a las lecciones me gustaria empezar viendo mecanica.o sea las partes del motor tanto diesel como nafteros..asi solaris8 que tiene mas experiencia... pues su trabajo es con "autitos".un poco mas grandes... nos enseñe..y amigaso querido...haga de profe o maestro....que no se va librar que en clase le tire un avioncito de papel o un tizazo....  asi no ponemos a la altura del pasado...yo se que sos gran persona..pero se..... que sobre todo no eres egoista..y que cuando das una "mano".lo haces de corazon..pero tambien lo digo por la experiencia que tenes en el campo de trabajo...y sea cual fuere mucha o poca..... mala o buena.... que comparada con nosotros... .que no tenemos ninguna..... eso vale muchisimo... bueno amigo cubano... ya llame (mientras escribia el mensaje ) se puede pagar por MONEY GRAM o algo asi me dijieron .. y me dio el correo que te lo paso por MP..y te saldria unos 180 dolares ...con el envio...todo el material que me llego a mi...!!!!!! lo mismo ¡¡¡¡¡¡..... si sacas cuentas..no te conviene prender el sodador.... y si te fijas lo mas caro es el envio..que sale mas que lo que pagas por el equipamiento ...bueno mis amigos espero sus comentarios


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 12, 2013)

loco ya sabes que "pa eso estamos!!!"


> el famoso chip ELM327..no es otra cosa que un pic programado...


perooooo...lee el post#7  

a ver si entendi, el osiloscopio automotriz usb es un  adaptador de audio a usb????

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-435225263-tarjeta-sonido-51-canales-adaptador-usb-audio-virtual-3d-_JM_
que locuraaa!!, pero es cierto , bueno me guta

tambien esta bueno las herramientas que compraste, todas utiles!!!
y mejor la descripcion que hiciste de cada una....profe!!!
 voy a buscar a ver que voy subiendo, y vemos como armamos este show

Ver el archivo adjunto 102767

a este tenemos que meterlo , como decis, adentro de algo es util en muchos casos pero hay que protejerlo un poco

el sof de tuneo, lo pensas usar en alguna moto!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 12, 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pppppppppppppppppppppppppssssssssssss sip..... veremos si puedo liberar la R1 "del gordo".... asi pasa los 299kh......y si lo del osiloscopio es eso.... consegui ese interfaz USB.. exacto es la misma que mostras en el anucio !!!!! no es parecida ...es IGUAL ¡¡¡¡....que te paso el softs para autos....  alli te la muestro con un cable ylo que desia de los cocodrilos..tambien pesaba ponerle unas puntas con pinzitas..y colocar termocontrible alos cables para proteger y hacerlos mas recistentes..... voy aprepara para mañana dos pdf de mecanica,asi empezamos que te parece ???? ahora la duda y no lo eh probado en ningun auto es  esto Ver el archivo adjunto 102768 solamente realize lo que comente..y no se si algun sitema en el auto emite alguna especie de "RF".me explico ????


----------



## analogico (Dic 12, 2013)

la tarjeta de sonido usb no debe ser una tarjeta estandar
hace tiempo lei que  modificaban tarjetas usb  para convertirla en osciloscopio

lean 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...opio-virtual-muy-simple-y-por-puerto-USB.html

y aca
http://solo-electronicos.blogspot.com/2008/07/simplisimo-osciloscopio-usb-sin-pic.html


asi que es probable que ya esten haciendo directamente como osciloscopios economicos



no entendi para que es 
Ver el archivo adjunto 102767

Ver el archivo adjunto 102767


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 12, 2013)

hola analogico..sip..es una tarjeta estandar..e incluso si te fijas en la primer imagen cuando llego el paquete se ve la caja... que es exactamente igual a la que muestra solaris8 en el link..y yo creo que el problema son en si los softs... no las tarjetas....ya lo instale para probar y funciona perfecto.... y tambien lo hace como tarjeta de sonido..tiene soun round..y suena brutal..o sea es tarjeta de sonido... eso que vez es una sonda para medir componetes dentro de la gelatina de la ecu..solaris te puede explicar.mas que yo..es para detectar componentes quemados o que por otra causa no funcionan...


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 12, 2013)

> eso que vez es una sonda para medir componetes dentro de la gelatina de la ecu..solaris te puede explicar.mas que yo..


perfectamente explicado, simple te verifica el estado alto o bajo....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=937041


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> perfectamente explicado, simple te verifica el estado alto o bajo....
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=937041


aaaaaaaaaaa

eso era

una punta logica


bueno esta otra herramienta no es tan logica pero es parecida 
Ver el archivo adjunto 10385
si no la pueden encontrar  hecha 
se arma en un probador de neon

aca un video ejemplo de uso
adelantar el minuto 4






lo de la tarjeta de sonido lo decia por que los osciloscopios por tarjeta de sonido normales
teoricamente no pueden medir continua
la probaron midiendo 0 hz?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 13, 2013)

eeeey amigaso Yoan Molina http://www.lightinthebox.com/es/elm...-de-auto-diagnostico-del-escaner_p310519.html mire esta pagina la encontre de casualidad y es de su pais..comete que averiguo alli...juan


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 14, 2013)

miren esto que dejo el compañero forastero, en un post nuevo...
http://arduinodev.com/freematics/

http://arduinodev.com/hardware/freematics-obd/


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 18, 2013)

hola gente..bueno aqui empiezo con el mini curso para manejar el  Autodiagnosis ELM 327. yyyy.... subo unos .pdf... aca una muestra  una imagen de la cantidad de info y programas que voy a compartir..  eso solo uno de los 8 DVD que tengo de esto......y sigo juntando .... bueno esta primera parte me parecio correcto empezar con lo basico de mecanica...¿¿¿¿ pero que tendra que ver la mecanica con la electronica.????..yyyy..es simple..si no se sabe como funciona algo...medio dificil que lo puedan arreglar... y aunque no lo crean..es nesesario ..(como en mi caso )..y asi vamos air viendo partes como ABS ..que al sistema tradicional.... se le agregaron cosas para que sea lo que es hoy..del carburador a los inyectores... los sistemas de control de suspencion... etc..lean  y comenten...tambien despues de  terminarlo..me di cuenta por ejemplo.... que en la parte de transmicion..no puse..los autos con motor y caja traceros..ejemplo wolsvagen escarabajo ..... fiat 600..o.... porche... .o... ferrari..... bueno.... ya iremos con preguntas concretas... como asi tambien discutir o proponer un futura metodologia de trabajo..o sea como usar el escaner corectamente en un auto ...... juan


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 18, 2013)

impecable compañero!!!
voy viendo y despues hablamos...


----------



## Yoan Molina (Dic 19, 2013)

Que bien amigo locodelafonola, pues nada a estudiar y debatir.


----------



## Yoan Molina (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola a todos en este nuevo año, espero que la salud y la suerte los acompañe. Les propongo que retomemos las conversaciones, conseguí una info de Mecánica automotriz excelente y me encantaría compartirla. Amigo locodelafonola, dime como va todo y si has progresado con los materiales nuevos. Saludos Yoan.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 20, 2014)

releyendo, todo hasta hoy, me quede con que es esto!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 102768

si es como  decis loqui, un detector de rf, se me ocurre que puede reaccionar con los pulsos de las bujias y destellar con esos pulsos electricos....pero no se


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 20, 2014)

Ésto es un pulsador para limpiar inyectores el circuito electrico me lo paso Solaris8... es este :

Ver el archivo adjunto 101005

La verdad...... que no lo probe no te podria decir....pero tambien me imagino que puede servir para..ver si emite ...en caso que tenga arranque por control remoto....como algunas motos.... bueno por aca te subo esto que es para limpiar los injectores .... los .PDF estan en formato de hoja A4.y es escala 1:1...:


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 20, 2014)

loqui creo que no son compatibles en cuanto a potencia, pero me parese muy sobredimencionado el 530...
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfz48n.pdf

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irf530n.pdf


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 20, 2014)

bueno si el 530 esta sobre dimencionado..... el 48 se fue a los tomates .... pero la duda esta en la resistencia de RD.. 530 es de 90mΩ y el 48 es RD 14mΩ..eso es lo que me preocupa por que no tengo ningun injector para probar


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 21, 2014)

aca les dejo para que lean, en sus rato de imsomio...
loqui, fijate lo que dice del vag

edito...
no sabia en que lugar subirlos, hay varios post hablando de ecus, me paresio aqui, un buen lugar ....
 pero se puede llevar donde sea mas positivo


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 22, 2014)

loqui aca subi ell que queria poner primero....
son esquemas de ecus, con los valores de los componentes, si te fijas todas responden a un patron o bloques, como en tv audio, alta tension fuente, etc...aca tenes inyectores , temperatura etc 
ahh y el que queria  subir esta en ....
 Sistema de inyeccion monopunto con pic.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/sistema-inyeccion-monopunto-pic-7254/


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 23, 2014)

bueno aca subo el programa vag.com... que es gratuito...y funcina con la interfaz ELM327... no nesesita instalacion..colocan la carpeta en el disco C (donde esta el sistema operativo )  y cortan y pegan el acseso directo al escritorio ....y ya queda andando..... si tienen algun problema me avisan......y aclaro .......que el programa es de uso gratuito....no es comercial.....solo para uso particular....


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 23, 2014)

loqui esto te va a gustar.....
subo una interfaz vagcom, para el elm327.  no la use, pero sirve para algun auto del tipo aleman(bmw, jetta, bora, vw, audi), es muy simple


----------



## Nabuco (Feb 11, 2014)

locodelafonola: Te saludo y te agradezco el envio del 555 pues me estoy interesando en el para hacer mi propio pulsador para inyectores, de hecho lo estoy armando, por hay inrmaré como funcionahasta pronto y estamos en contacto (saludos).


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 11, 2014)

hola Nabuco ..... bueno es una inmensa alegria que te sirva el montaje.......y armalo con confianza.........funciona a la primera.......... (si los componentes son los correctos y estan bien colocados )... sobre el esquema original  yo le hice unas pequeñas variaciones... coloque unas llaves para conectar/ desconectar los driver que commutan los inyectores... (marcado en azul )....y tiene una sola salida (circulo rojo ) porque los injectores se tienen que probar todos juntos...o sea para medir su caudal al mismo tiempo.... sobre las " buretas graduadas ".... si tenes dudas consulta sin problema. o dudas que tengas del montaje......como asi tambien la tina ultrasonica..diseño de otro compañero del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/el-rey-julien/ y que esta en proceso de cambios..... juan


----------



## guerrero19822015 (May 20, 2015)

hola soy nuevo en el tema de electronica automotriz y sus aportes son de maravilla muchas gracias en cuanto pueda adjunto algo


----------

